# Multiflora Rose



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

In pastures...AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/multiflora-rose-control-in-pastures-naa-university-news-release/


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Funny thing is Japaness Beatle have killed most of them on my farm sometimes nature takes over.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

farmerbrown said:


> Funny thing is Japaness Beatle have killed most of them on my farm sometimes nature takes over.


Yeah...no kiddin....Japanese beetles and another similar looking beetle are munching on my hemp dogbane "crop" pretty good, too. Unfortunately, not enough to make a big difference.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We had multiflora rose in the pastures terrible at one time got rid of all of that using https://www.keystonepestsolutions.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=217&gclid=CjwKEAjwqpK8BRD7ua-U0orrgkESJADlN3YBQMV8n_DEnY2BGp1sjDbNattl8x_s-4-9Pi-ztgjqrRoCDjzw_wcB


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

endrow said:


> We had multiflora rose in the pastures terrible at one time got rid of all of that using https://www.keystonepestsolutions.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=217&gclid=CjwKEAjwqpK8BRD7ua-U0orrgkESJADlN3YBQMV8n_DEnY2BGp1sjDbNattl8x_s-4-9Pi-ztgjqrRoCDjzw_wcB


That definitely will remove ANY troublesome plant.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

endrow said:


> We had multiflora rose in the pastures terrible at one time got rid of all of that using https://www.keystonepestsolutions.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=217&gclid=CjwKEAjwqpK8BRD7ua-U0orrgkESJADlN3YBQMV8n_DEnY2BGp1sjDbNattl8x_s-4-9Pi-ztgjqrRoCDjzw_wcB


So you sprinkle on the ground and it kills the Woody trash, but doesn't harm grass crop?
Man I need that BAD
I have been spraying it with clarity or cimmaron with good results, but always worried about drift.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Spike is good stuff just be careful I killed a 80ft hickory with it by accident it jumped up a brush row 4 trees away .


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Would love to know what it does to hemp dogbane!!


----------



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

Crossbow works well here.(If you use it)


----------

